
We need to find out if we're living in a simulation - Reedx
https://onezero.medium.com/we-need-to-find-out-if-we-are-living-in-a-simulation-1ae70919505b
======
Hitton
Simulation hypothesis is just a new religion of technologically advanced
society.

